# Ignorance by Husband



## pallo (Oct 23, 2012)

we are married before two years and are also having one child.We are having a joint family .Both of us are working full time.my office time is 7:30 a.m. to 5:30 p.m. and my husbands time is 9:00 to 7:00 p.m.My problem is as we have joint family i dont get enough time to talk to my husband.actually he comes home in evening,sits with his parents and talks with them.he is there with them till 11:00 p.m. and then comes to our room.By that time,after intence waiting I start sleeping.i wake up early at 5:30 a.m. and leave at 7:30,by that time he even does not wake up.This is our routine.Now i am quite fed up with this behaviour.I tryied talking several times and explained him about my lonelyness,but after two to three days,he starts same behavior.Now,i have stopped complaining about this and fed up with this boring lonely marital life,i dont know what to do,how to behave.please help me out.


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

Are you staying at the parent's house, or are they at yours?


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

He finds his parents caring, warm and interesting. If you want conversation, they are wonderful people to talk to. So if you want conversation, you know exactly where to find him.

That is his attitude. He isn't going out go go dancing. He isn't gambling. He's HOME.

I would suggest a couple nights where you two go out together so he can find out that while his parents are wonderful people, so are you.

Edited to add: what culture is he from?


----------

